# PS3 Buying Advice



## K3npachi (May 7, 2012)

Hey guys
I needed some advice. I'm getting a PS3 Today. It's a 320GB Version bundled with a copy of GT5 and one Dual-shock 3 Controller. I will be paying 1000QR(14,545 INR) for it. 
I Wanted to know whether is it a good deal? How much does a PS3 320GB Cost there in India?  Also should i update my PS3 when i connect it for the first time? or should i update the game ?
Sorry if i sound like a n00b. This is my first time buying a console 
Thanks for listening. I'll post some pics when i get it  
Peace.





-Ahh wrong section-
-MODS pls delete this topic-


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 7, 2012)

> Hey guys
> I needed some advice. I'm getting a PS3 Today. It's a 320GB Version bundled with a copy of GT5 and one Dual-shock 3 Controller. I will be paying 1000QR(14,545 INR) for it.
> I Wanted to know whether is it a good deal? 1.*How much does a PS3 320GB Cost *there in India? 2.*Also should i update my PS3 when i connect it for the first time? or should i update the game *?
> Sorry if i sound like a n00b. This is my first time buying a console


1.standard ps3 with 320gb HDD costs  RS 18990.move bundle 320GB Ones cost rs 19990
2.it will be good if you update it.


----------

